# Pioneer radio and XM tuner to factory antenna



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a VERY fast response from Crutchfield (last time it took 3 days) and this was their response:

Thanks for the follow-up. You're right the GEX-P920 comes with its own antenna as it's meant to be an entire solution when nothing is present. If you do have a factory XM antenna, you could still use it. You'll just have to remove the factory housing (i.e. cover) on the end of the antenna cable to yield the same end you'd find on the aftermarket antennas. At that point, you'd be able to connect and use the factory antenna in this situation.  There are no other solutions when it comes to adding XM to the Pioneer much less something more inclined to work with the factory antenna.

So unless I am reading this wrong, sounds like you can tap into the stock antenna without having to add an ugly puck outside. Sound accurate?


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

As I am getting closer to having it installed, has anyone wired aftermarket head unit XM to the factory antenna?
Re-reading crutchfield's response, it sounds like there is still a wire externally outside the car to the antenna. Is there a way to get the wire to the antenna and keep everything clean and factory?
Nick


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

This might work. Kind of expensive for what it is though. 

OEM Fakra to Aftermarket SMB Adapter Plug - Antenna Accessories - Vehicle Installation Accessories - Installation Accessories


----------

